# No buzz for the new Promaster?



## Ftumch

These popped up for sale recently but no one seems to be talking about them.

Looks great but wish they'd put a sapphire crystal in.


----------



## Ftumch

Oops. Thought those pics would auto-scale a bit smaller.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Model #?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ftumch

valuewatchguy said:


> Model #?


BJ7100-82E
BJ7100-23X
BJ7100-15L


----------



## valuewatchguy

Ftumch said:


> BJ7100-82E
> BJ7100-23X
> BJ7100-15L


Thanks. With sapphire that really would have been a perfect travel watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

Thank you for posting these Ftumch,

beautiful models, overdue back on the Citizen line up.
These will sell very well.
Hopefully they will bring these to the US.

Best regards.


----------



## TinyHippo

What are the dimensions for these models?


----------



## Ftumch

TinyHippo said:


> What are the dimensions for these models?


From a retail site:


> Brand : CITIZEN PROMASTER
> Code : BJ7100-23X
> Gender : Male
> Face Colour : Green
> Case Shape : Round
> Water Resistance : 200m / 20ATM / 640ft
> Case Material : Stainless Steel
> Case Diameter : 41mm
> Case Thickness : 11mm
> Crystal/Glass Type : Mineral Glass
> Strap/Bracelet Type : Nylon Strap
> Clasp Type : Tang Buckle
> Calendar : Date
> Battery : Solar Rechargeable
> Watch Movement : Solar
> Warranty : Citizen 5 Year
> Feature 1 : Eco-Drive Technology
> Feature 2 : Mineral Glass
> Feature 3 : GMT Function
> Feature 4 : Overcharging Prevention Function
> Feature 5 : Insufficient Charge Warning
> Feature 6 : Screw Down Crown
> Feature 7 : Luminous Hands and Markers
> Feature 8 : Dual Time Function
> Feature 9 : 200m Water Resistance
> Feature 10 : Rotating Bezel


----------



## TinyHippo

Thanks for this. Reasonably sized with a highly legible dial. The 200M WR and the screw down crown and the solar technology are a nice bonus.


----------



## sticky

Can’t think why not. Perhaps it’s because the bezel gives the impression of looking a little busy? I dunno really.


----------



## Datalighter

It's mind boggling that Citizen is willing to equip cheaper watches with sapphire crystal, yet haven't on their mid to high end Promaster series.
For example, most of their Diver series all have mineral crystal except the ones on the highest tier.


----------



## Munchie

Thanks for posting - I like the look of these - well the black dial one anyway

Nice size at 41mm 

One possible design flaw here (and on the Christopher Ward GMT) is the GMT hand having an arrow head that looks like it will obscure the date window - by my calculations by about 30 minutes. Which I think impedes the functionality especially for a GMT.

I might be wrong as I can only find renderings on the internet and can't quite make out if the arrow head does sit over the date window or is slightly to the right of it - which would great !


----------



## Rocket1991

Bzzz?


----------



## Davidka

As I saw the opening post I was thinking "forget about sapphire, please don't let them be larger than 43mm". 41?! I didn't think citizen makes them so "small" anymore. Hope it's not a mistake and that they will be reasonably priced.


----------



## Davidka

There's also a black version BJ7107-83E

All reasonably priced I only wished I could have the blue one on a bracelet...


----------



## Voyager57

Well, I used to Dive many years ago. Most of the thinking on Dive watches was that Sapphire will shatter and Mineral will crack. Coral can be tough on watches, since you rely on your watch when Diving, I guess that's important. I'm not sure of the thinking these days, I'm out of the loop by 40 years. Also, Mechanical vs Quartz was the same thinking. Dead battery with the Quartz.


----------



## Ftumch

Davidka said:


> There's also a black version BJ7107-83E


That's very nice-looking.

Is it common or easy for a watchmaker to put a sapphire crystal in?


----------



## Ftumch

Davidka said:


> There's also a black version BJ7107-83E


That's very nice-looking.

Is it common or easy for a watchmaker to put a sapphire crystal in?


----------



## Munchie

Ftumch said:


> That's very nice-looking.
> 
> Is it common or easy for a watchmaker to put a sapphire crystal in?
> 
> Despite what others may say on here I will go with a "No".
> 
> Certainly years on this forum following up on threads where posters have enquired about swapping mineral for sapphire - I don't think Ive found a single one where someone has actually done it and posted the results.
> 
> I read once that its particularly difficult with Citizen watches because of how the crystal is held in place.
> 
> Would love to be wrong


----------



## HorologicOptic

Ftumch said:


> These popped up for sale recently but no one seems to be talking about them.
> 
> Looks great but wish they'd put a sapphire crystal in.


For the love of all things good in this world, *why* does Citizen insist on continuing to use such scratch-prone mineral glass on non-divers? I get that for dive watches we want the elasticity of mineral glass, but for a travel watch I would rather have sapphire.

I suppose these watches might be caught between the more travel oriented dress GMT and the mountaineering GMT. Uncomfortable spot to be in, or does someone here agree with the mineral glass usage?


----------



## Andy-S

Munchie said:


> Ftumch said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very nice-looking.
> 
> Is it common or easy for a watchmaker to put a sapphire crystal in?
> 
> Despite what others may say on here I will go with a "No".
> 
> Certainly years on this forum following up on threads where posters have enquired about swapping mineral for sapphire - I don't think Ive found a single one where someone has actually done it and posted the results.
> 
> I read once that its particularly difficult with Citizen watches because of how the crystal is held in place.
> 
> Would love to be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> The Nighthawk thread has several people who have replaced the mineral crystal with a sapphire. I've even seen people doing it on Casio MDV-106's.
> 
> The main thing is availability of the correct sized sapphire. I think many people go to Yobokies to buy them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Munchie

Andy-S said:


> Munchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nighthawk thread has several people who have replaced the mineral crystal with a sapphire. I've even seen people doing it on Casio MDV-106's.
> 
> The main thing is availability of the correct sized sapphire. I think many people go to Yobokies to buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> Many people on these forums have replaced mineral crystals with sapphire but they are often people into modding with the right tools such as a crystal press etc or they have sent them to Yobokies or similar provider.
> 
> But Im still going with a no on it being common or easy for a watchmaker to put a sapphire crystal in a Citizen watch - certainly where I live anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## Andy-S

Munchie said:


> Andy-S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people on these forums have replaced mineral crystals with sapphire but they are often people into modding with the right tools such as a crystal press etc or they have sent them to Yobokies or similar provider.
> 
> But Im still going with a no on it being common or easy for a watchmaker to put a sapphire crystal in a Citizen watch - certainly where I live anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's easy for a hobbiest to do it on their own, but not for a professional watchmaker?
> 
> And the tools to do it aren't that expensive. You can use a case back press to push the crystals in. Those are cheap. Under $20. Probably depends on the watch as to how difficult the job is.
> 
> Now whether a watchmaker wants the business? Who knows?
> 
> BTW, there's a thread here where the Citizen service center in ATL did it for a member. Don't know if they still do that now or not.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tacocat

the world timer bezel kills an otherwise good looking sport GMT


----------



## Munchie

Andy-S said:


> Munchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's easy for a hobbiest to do it on their own, but not for a professional watchmaker?
> 
> And the tools to do it aren't that expensive. You can use a case back press to push the crystals in. Those are cheap. Under $20. Probably depends on the watch as to how difficult the job is.
> 
> *Now whether a watchmaker wants the business? Who knows?
> *
> BTW, there's a thread here where the Citizen service center in ATL did it for a member. Don't know if they still do that now or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Theres the rub - I was going to say - _find a local watchmaker that wants the business _but its harder than that 1. find a local watchmaker in the first place !
> 
> I live in this small town backwater called London and I do not know any bricks and mortar watchmakers / repairers - I am sure that there are some out there especially in central London but I am not tripping over them. Then find someone who will change the crystal on a Citizen for a reasonable fee and who you trust - I am under the impression most proper watchmakers are only interested in working on more high end models / Swiss watches for more £££.
> 
> There is a booth in a mall in affluent Kingston SW London which is near to a number of watch shops and jewellers selling watches from Rolex, Omega, Brietling etc through to Seiko and Citizen.
> 
> They do watch repairs!
> 
> I enquired about crystal replacement and chapter ring misalignment. They will not give you a quote - what you have to do is give them your watch and they send it up north somewhere to their technicians who will advise ( by video link if you like ) if they will be able to do any repairs with or without a service. Listening to the guys spiel and reading between the lines they will have you by the short and curlies once you give them your watch as inevitably the technicians will advise that as they are opening the watch they will have to give it a service and charge accordingly.
> 
> Certainly they were unable to say anything along the lines of "crystal replacement? - no problem, we do it all the time and it costs x"
> 
> At the other end of the spectrum there is a place near me called "Adams Time Surgery" - sounds promising !- Its a shop absolutely full of quartz watches with brand names that I have never heard of. Not sure how the guy makes his money - maybe lots of battery changes / sales of cheap watches or maybe its a front for something. I asked him about crystal replacements - he said he could do it but he looked a little bit like a rabbit caught in headlights - asking lots of questions and whilst looking on google to source sapphire crystals (none in stock?). Now if he had said - "no problem, I do it all the time, what make of watch?" I might have gone ahead but his general manner did not make me feel confident - certainly not confident enough to hand over a watch that I like.
> 
> I have sourced a provider on line that says that they do crystal replacements - but again it means sending your watch off into the unknown and probably being charged more than you might want.
> 
> So I would say that it is not easyier for a hobbiest to do it but more likely that they will actually get it done than finding a "watch dude" who will do it.
> 
> Re your link - unless I have read it wrong that watch originally had a sapphire crystal and it was replaced by a third party with a mineral crystal and so Citizen just restored the watch to its original spec. I have yet to see a post where Citizen upgraded a watch that originally had mineral with sapphire. I actually asked Citizen UK to put a sapphire on my BM6400-00e when I sent it in for repair and they politely ignored me.
> 
> Bit of a long answer but Im at work and bored but all this typing makes it look like Im working
Click to expand...


----------



## Munchie

.


----------



## Andy-S

From the post I linked: "The service requested was upgrade the Mineral Crystal to Sapphire Crystal." 

And that was the authorized Citizen service center.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Andy-S said:


> So it's easy for a hobbiest to do it on their own, but not for a professional watchmaker?
> 
> And the tools to do it aren't that expensive. You can use a case back press to push the crystals in. Those are cheap. Under $20. Probably depends on the watch as to how difficult the job is.
> 
> Now whether a watchmaker wants the business? Who knows?
> 
> BTW, there's a thread here where the Citizen service center in ATL did it for a member. Don't know if they still do that now or not.


Some owners of the Promaster Diver BN000-04H have replaced the original mineral glass crystal w/sapphire, even going to the trouble of sourcing their own crystals. Based on threads like this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/bn0000-04h-bn0001-01l-sapphire-4961029.html, the BN000-04H may be a more complex situation for a watchmaker because of its monocoque case, but even so the cost of installation (done by Total Watch Repair in LA) by itself appears to be reasonable (not sure about the cost of 50 made-to-order replacement crystals).


----------



## Ftumch

Tacocat said:


> the world timer bezel kills an otherwise good looking sport GMT


That's the feature I like most!


----------



## Munchie

Andy-S said:


> From the post I linked: "The service requested was upgrade the Mineral Crystal to Sapphire Crystal."
> 
> And that was the authorized Citizen service center.


Yes fair enough - Ive done a bit of research and see that the watch in question originally had mineral not sapphire.

I wish Citizen UK had been so accommodating.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Ftumch said:


> Tacocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> the world timer bezel kills an otherwise good looking sport GMT
> 
> 
> 
> That's the feature I like most!
Click to expand...

Ditto. Another Pepsi/Coke/Batman/etc. GMT bezel would be boring. I do find it interesting to see that different manufacturers list different cities (also the changes caused by government time zones changes/politics as the decades go by).


----------



## philskywalker

Wish it was a bit bigger. 43mm would be perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka

philskywalker said:


> Wish it was a bit bigger. 43mm would be perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of citizen's line is 43mm. Leave us this one single 41 please...


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Munchie said:


> Thanks for posting - I like the look of these - well the black dial one anyway
> 
> Nice size at 41mm
> 
> One possible design flaw here (and on the Christopher Ward GMT) is the GMT hand having an arrow head that looks like it will obscure the date window - by my calculations by about 30 minutes. Which I think impedes the functionality especially for a GMT.
> 
> I might be wrong as I can only find renderings on the internet and can't quite make out if the arrow head does sit over the date window or is slightly to the right of it - which would great !


Ordered 1 as an impulse buy (about $275 including [expensive] shipping from Australia to the U.S.) & it arrived yesterday. No pix yet, but to answer your question, the arrow on the 24-hour hand does block much of the date window when it hits 06:00. Not a big deal for me as the minute hand already blocks it more, albeit for a shorter period, every hour & I don't find the date function to be a necessity in the 1st place.

I am disappointed that the seconds hand is misaligned on mine & only hits about 1/2 the markers, but also not a big deal for me (or a huge surprise) at this price point.


----------



## camaroz1985

Interested to see pictures. I really like the blue with the yellow accent on the 24 hour hand.


----------



## cuica

Yes, please post some pictures.
Can you give us a lug to lug measure?
Does the watch wear big?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

camaroz1985 said:


> Interested to see pictures. I really like the blue with the yellow accent on the 24 hour hand.


Sorry, got the boring black dial version as it was the only 1 available on a bracelet.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

cuica said:


> Yes, please post some pictures.
> Can you give us a lug to lug measure?
> Does the watch wear big?


I don't have fancy calipers or anything, but according to my tape measure, the lug to lug case length is 49mm, which is close to my outer limit of 50mm (6.5"/165mm wrist).

I would say the watch wears true to size. It fits like 1 of Citizen's smaller dive models & probably uses an existing diver case; it even ships in the plastic toy oxygen tank that they use for Promaster dive watches.


----------



## cuica

Thanks for the info!


----------



## BCitizen

The black version does not look bad but there`s something about the silver bezel that makes it look huge, kind of like an Invicta and I agree with many others, it needs to have sapphire. It`s a Promaster, my Promaster Tough has it and so should this one.


----------



## MstrDabbles

Coming from this one, I'm just happy it's not in a monocoque case. Sapphire crystal would have made this the perfect travel watch though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Interesting. Looks like a reissue of the BJ9030 models. There were a bunch of variants with assorted hands, markers, etc.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Ziptie said:


> Interesting. Looks like a reissue of the BJ9030 models. There were a bunch of variants with assorted hands, markers, etc.


The resemblance is strong. Makes me wonder if the sapphire crystals from the BJ9031 series would fit or if there's a JDM BJ7101(?) series w/sapphire . . . :think:


----------



## Adman

stolen-gmt-master said:


> Sorry, got the boring black dial version as it was the only 1 available on a bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14333351


What's the bracelet like mate? Milled or stamped clasp? Solid end links? Micro-adjust holes?

Cheers.


----------



## wemedge

Happy to see this new version. i had two of the BJ9030s. Loved them, except for the style of the GMT hand. I like the GMT hand in the new version. Will get one for sure.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Adman said:


> What's the bracelet like mate? Milled or stamped clasp? Solid end links? Micro-adjust holes?
> 
> Cheers.


Not a bracelet expert, but it's equivalent to the basic Citizen bracelets that I see on other similarly-priced models (also similar to the Seiko bracelets in the same price range). End links are solid, regular links are removed/added via pins, the clasp appears to be stamped, & there are 3 micro-adjust holes.


----------



## Adman

This is a really nice travel watch. I'm going to pick one up and will post pics when I get it.


----------



## Hacknwind

The obsession with Sapphire is humorous. The watch looks the same. HOWEVER, and it is a big however with Citizen.... I find my CTZ watches scratch much easier than my other Japanese branded watches. So perhaps it's a valid concern with CTZ. It is NOT a valid concern for Hardlex and Seiko, at least in my experience. What is clear, is large organizations like Citizen are amazingly numb to market demand and overly concerned with cost and therefore are losing sales to the whims of their potential customers. Weather it is or isn't better doesn't matter; it's what the customer wants, period. So build it that way already. And for sure, a ProMaster without Sapphire, I'm in agreement with you all, lame, ESPECIALLY since they've raised their prices on all models in an attempt to go upmarket. Hello? Upmarket isn't just a higher price it's a Sapphire Crystal folks. Japanese makers used to be the value proposition in the market, now it's the large Swiss brands competing for that and many many of them have Sapphire at this price point, which on Ebay right now is $330-$370. I prefer the dive version of this GMT. It has Sapphire and is $35-$100 more: Model BJ7110. Still, not on my buy list.


----------



## Leon O

Nice looking watch, but too busy for my current tastes.


----------



## Adman

Got it and love it. Nice that Citizen released a watch that isn't huge for a change. Solid end links, milled clasp, 22mm bracelet- nice.


----------



## Adman

Got it and love it. Nice that Citizen released a watch that isn't huge for a change. Solid end links, milled clasp, 22mm bracelet- nice.


----------



## Impulse

Hacknwind said:


> The obsession with Sapphire is humorous. The watch looks the same. HOWEVER, and it is a big however with Citizen.... I find my CTZ watches scratch much easier than my other Japanese branded watches. So perhaps it's a valid concern with CTZ. It is NOT a valid concern for Hardlex and Seiko, at least in my experience. What is clear, is large organizations like Citizen are amazingly numb to market demand and overly concerned with cost and therefore are losing sales to the whims of their potential customers. Weather it is or isn't better doesn't matter; it's what the customer wants, period. So build it that way already. And for sure, a ProMaster without Sapphire, I'm in agreement with you all, lame, ESPECIALLY since they've raised their prices on all models in an attempt to go upmarket. Hello? Upmarket isn't just a higher price it's a Sapphire Crystal folks. Japanese makers used to be the value proposition in the market, now it's the large Swiss brands competing for that and many many of them have Sapphire at this price point, which on Ebay right now is $330-$370. I prefer the dive version of this GMT. It has Sapphire and is $35-$100 more: Model BJ7110. Still, not on my buy list.


I dont get the sapphire obsession part.

Are you folks banging rocks on your crystals or something? How careless are you all?

I'm yet to significantly scratch mineral crystal.....after years of wear.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Impulse said:


> I dont get the sapphire obsession part.
> 
> Are you folks banging rocks on your crystals or something? How careless are you all?
> 
> I'm yet to significantly scratch mineral crystal.....after years of wear.


Agree w/you that sapphire isn't something to be obsessed over at this price point, which should be way under $300 U.S. in the markets where this model is supposed to be sold. My impression of Citizen's pricing is that for $100 more, you usually get super titanium & sapphire as a package upgrade.

That said, I also prefer sapphire & in my experience, it's just as easy, if not easier, to scratch/damage your crystal in urban & suburban environments because of all the hard surfaces (doorways, shopping carts, desks, etc., etc.) as it is in the great outdoors (unless you only climb mountains/rocks).


----------



## camaroz1985

It looks really good, but don't know how I feel about the bezel and all the text.


----------



## Adman

Chucked it on a Barton crafted canvas strap. Makes it lighter and a bit more comfortable. Enjoying the combo.....


----------



## Adman

Chucked it on a Barton crafted canvas strap. Makes it lighter and a bit more comfortable. Enjoying the combo.....
View attachment 14468009


----------



## Elver

Have one of these in the mail, looks stunning. Hope I wont be dissapointed lol


----------



## andyjohnson

Can anybody confirm if the bezel clicks on the new model? I have the older Citizen Worldtime BJ9030-51E which looks almost exactly the same as the new model but the bezel rotates on its own.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

andyjohnson said:


> Can anybody confirm if the bezel clicks on the new model? I have the older Citizen Worldtime BJ9030-51E which looks almost exactly the same as the new model but the bezel rotates on its own.


Friction type, so bidirectional & no clicks.


----------



## andyjohnson

stolen-gmt-master said:


> Friction type, so bidirectional & no clicks.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Elver

Just received it and wauw I love it, so solid and at the same time a stunning watch. Highly recommend these.


----------



## humanboy

Hi

I've looked long and hard at the pictures and whilst I know everything points to flat crystal I don't suppose it's actually domed is it?

This seems a perfect fit for my latest search https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/help-me-find-affordable-domed-beater-5038703.html

Thanks


----------



## BabyJoe

How come these are not on the European Citizen site? (No vendor has them either, except for UK ones).


----------



## Elver

humanboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I've looked long and hard at the pictures and whilst I know everything points to flat crystal I don't suppose it's actually domed is it?
> 
> This seems a perfect fit for my latest search https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/help-me-find-affordable-domed-beater-5038703.html
> 
> Thanks


No its a flat crystal


----------



## Elver

humanboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I've looked long and hard at the pictures and whilst I know everything points to flat crystal I don't suppose it's actually domed is it?
> 
> This seems a perfect fit for my latest search https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/help-me-find-affordable-domed-beater-5038703.html
> 
> Thanks


No its a flat crystal


----------



## Elver

BabyJoe said:


> How come these are not on the European Citizen site? (No vendor has them either, except for UK ones).


Yeah Ive noticed that aswell, bought mine from a UK vendor.


----------



## humanboy

Elver said:


> No its a flat crystal


Thanks for confirming Elver. The search goes on


----------



## Matt Brandon

Adman said:


> Got it and love it. Nice that Citizen released a watch that isn't huge for a change. Solid end links, milled clasp, 22mm bracelet- nice.


So how is the lume? Does it last through the night? Could you give us a lume shot?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Mine seems to be on par w/other Promasters, i.e., not the brightest, but lasts through the night. Sorry, no lume shots from me.


----------



## TKiteCD

I kind of like the green one.


----------



## TKiteCD

I kind of like the green one. No sapphire crystal though - no dice.


----------



## mi6_

Can anyone point me towards a vendor that would ship the black dial version on bracelet internationally (to Canada)? Doesn’t look like these are available in North America from Citizen. Might get one of these or that new Promaster titanium GMT Diver with the sapphire crystal.


----------



## Pallas79

mi6_ said:


> Can anyone point me towards a vendor that would ship the black dial version on bracelet internationally (to Canada)? Doesn't look like these are available in North America from Citizen. Might get one of these or that new Promaster titanium GMT Diver with the sapphire crystal.


This link might be helpful: https://www.relojesdemoda.com/reloj...ve-bj7100-82e-citizen-bj7100-82e-p-92886.html

I can't vouch for them, but I've been considering using them to get a similar model shipped into the US.


----------



## mi6_

Pallas79 said:


> This link might be helpful: https://www.relojesdemoda.com/reloj...ve-bj7100-82e-citizen-bj7100-82e-p-92886.html
> 
> I can't vouch for them, but I've been considering using them to get a similar model shipped into the US.


Thanks. I found one for sale here too:

https://ca-watcho.glopalstore.com/W...ld-Time-Silver-Bracelet-Watch-BJ7100-82E.html

Also looks like there is an all black version on bracelet too. Model BJ7107-83E.


----------



## Ziptie

Pallas79 said:


> This link might be helpful: https://www.relojesdemoda.com/reloj...ve-bj7100-82e-citizen-bj7100-82e-p-92886.html
> 
> I can't vouch for them, but I've been considering using them to get a similar model shipped into the US.


I've ordered Citizens from them twice, very pleased by their service.


----------



## Toonces

^ I also ordered a Citizen from then and it went very smoothly. Buy with confidence.


----------



## Miked6

This is very cool. Never heard of it before today. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Love the dark blue model.


----------



## bunbble

mi6_ said:


> Can anyone point me towards a vendor that would ship the black dial version on bracelet internationally (to Canada)? Doesn't look like these are available in North America from Citizen. Might get one of these or that new Promaster titanium GMT Diver with the sapphire crystal.


I just ordered mine and it's been shipped same day ?
Live in Japan and the delivery is free. Probably to Canada as well!? 
They have all variations (and good prices!) but I ordered this one:

https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/Ci...ld-Time-Silver-Bracelet-Watch-BJ7100-82E.html


----------



## CPRwatch

Just picked one up on holiday in Tenerife, looks good feels solid & more than happy with the quality . A great knockabout watch .


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

^ I'm usually not much on GMT watches (something about the GMT hand bugs me) but these are really pretty. Hmm.


----------



## piumach

Hi folks! It's me....or the GMT hand in the standard version looks like a little bit dull and dark orange? It seems more copper tone rather than orange... I was expecting a much brighter tone

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee

piumach said:


> Hi folks! It's me....or the GMT hand in the standard version looks like a little bit dull and dark orange? It seems more copper tone rather than orange... I was expecting a much brighter tone


I'm wishing that gmt hand was orange. How do you like the watch? Seem like a quality piece? Does the dial have the slight purple-ish tint that I've noticed on other black dial eco-drives?

Sorry for all the questions but I was considering picking one of these up as an alternative to my Seiko turtle - and since I'm committed to being a "one watch guy" (besides the various G's I keep laying around) I want to be sure before I order one up!


----------



## JP(Canada)

CPRwatch said:


> Just picked one up on holiday in Tenerife, looks good feels solid & more than happy with the quality . A great knockabout watch .


I'm sorry if I missed this somewhere, but is the 12 hour hand independently adjustable on this one, rather than the 24 hour orange hand?


----------



## Ziptie

JP(Canada) said:


> I'm sorry if I missed this somewhere, but is the 12 hour hand independently adjustable on this one, rather than the 24 hour orange hand?


I believe that is true for all citizens GMT's. You can adjust the 12h independently.

The rigorous way to confirm would be check and see what the movement is, probably B876 B877. Then see other threads about that movement or just check the manual.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

JP(Canada) said:


> I'm sorry if I missed this somewhere, but is the 12 hour hand independently adjustable on this one, rather than the 24 hour orange hand?


Yes, but only forwards according to the manual ("+1 in the clockwise direction" in the English version https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/support/pdf/b877/e.pdf). Other Citizen movements (not just GMT models) allow the 12-hour hand to be adjusted in either direction.


----------



## piumach

whywhysee said:


> I'm wishing that gmt hand was orange. How do you like the watch? Seem like a quality piece? Does the dial have the slight purple-ish tint that I've noticed on other black dial eco-drives?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but I was considering picking one of these up as an alternative to my Seiko turtle - and since I'm committed to being a "one watch guy" (besides the various G's I keep laying around) I want to be sure before I order one up!


Hi!
I'm pretty happy so far with this watch, it's on my wrist right now and it's very comfortable, well balanced. The dial is very nice, no purple-ish tint at all (I had one nighthawk in the past so I know what you mean) and it look likes very good. It seats quite deep into the watch due to the GMT movement and this is a plus for me, it has a very nice 3D effect at all.
The GMT hand is not exactly orange, it's more into a copper/rose gold tint. At the beginning I was not so happy because of that, but after few days I can see that it's not boring me. It is less intrusive to be honest and I like it!
One important point to be highlighted, this is a real true GMT watch, that means whenever you change your time zone during travelling for example, you can set the hour hands to the new time without stopping the watch. This is an important feature if you are planning to use this function quite often, I'm currently travelling abroad and I much appreciate it.
Many "so-called" GMT watches like Steinhart or many other brands using the eta-2893 movement requires to stop the hand seconds to adjust the second time and this is quite frustrating to me.
Many


----------



## piumach

Double post


----------



## mcy-sgt

Great size. Nice lookin GMT.


----------



## Pro Diver

I have had a number of eta based GMT watches but this is the first Citizen GMT. I am not quite sure why the bezel rotates. Is it to set a third time zone? If so, how?


----------



## Pallas79

Pro Diver said:


> I have had a number of eta based GMT watches but this is the first Citizen GMT. I am not quite sure why the bezel rotates. Is it to set a third time zone? If so, how?


 Assuming the GMT hand is set to GMT, simply rotate the bezel to align London over it, and then read the other cities' times from their position over the inner 24 hour ring.


----------



## MstrDabbles

piumach said:


> Hi folks! It's me....or the GMT hand in the standard version looks like a little bit dull and dark orange? It seems more copper tone rather than orange... I was expecting a much brighter tone
> 
> Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


What the lug width on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach

22mm

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Elver

I have now owned this one for a while and it has becoming one of my favourites in the collection. Solid solid watch that doesn´t get enough attention.


----------



## Elver

Only thing lacking is a sapphire crystal, even the bracelet is wonderful, smooth and solid.


----------



## MstrDabbles

Just picked one up for $235 (minus the air tank) can’t wait for it to come in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmvu13

Can someone confirm the lug-to-lug width? Someone estimated 49 mm but no confirmation. Thanks!


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

tmvu13 said:


> Can someone confirm the lug-to-lug width? Someone estimated 49 mm but no confirmation. Thanks!


I didn't estimate it, I measured it w/a tape measure at 49mm.



drunken-gmt-master said:


> I don't have fancy calipers or anything, but according to my tape measure, the lug to lug case length is 49mm, which is close to my outer limit of 50mm (6.5"/165mm wrist).
> . . .


----------



## piumach

I measured mine, 48mm (45mm between the 2 springbars).
Anyway, it fits my wrist very similar to the Seiko SKX

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles

Watch came in last night. For the $235 I paid, great buy. The curved lugs help it sit on the wrist perfectly.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elver

Looks great on the leather !


----------



## Pallas79

I'm thinking about the black one, model BJ7107-83E. More of a dark grey in most of the photos I've seen. Has anyone gotten one yet? Would be interested in your opinion of it.


----------



## piumach

Pallas79 said:


> I'm thinking about the black one, model BJ7107-83E. More of a dark grey in most of the photos I've seen. Has anyone gotten one yet? Would be interested in your opinion of it.


No but I saw it in person when I bought my steel one. Pvd black (not grey at all) and the cities names in the bezel are too white and bold for my taste.

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Pallas79

piumach said:


> No but I saw it in person when I bought my steel one. Pvd black (not grey at all) and the cities names in the bezel are too white and bold for my taste.
> 
> Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


Many thanks! You saved me from making a mistake. Instead, I've gone with the regular steel variety, although with the green face. Might be awful, might be great, should be interesting to see in person. In any event, once I replace strap with some leather, I'll post a pic or two here, along with a couple of thoughts.


----------



## Pallas79

Initial impressions: *BJ7100-23X *(Green dial, green plastic strap)

Nice case, beautifully brushed and smooth. No polish anywhere. Very comfortable on a 7.3" wrist. I was prepared to hate the stock strap, but it's not unconformtable, surprisingly enough, even though at first it's quite stiff. Nonetheless, some leather is on the way.

Seconds hand has good alignment, almost perfect all around the dial. GMT hand is centered on the hour by 5 minutes past, not bad but not ideal. Lume is pretty decent. I wear a Helm Vanuatu a lot, so it's not that Helm-bright, but it's definitely on a par with more normal watches. Seconds hand has a lumed pip, as does the GMT hand. Everything's in the same green lume (see pic). No bezel lume, and no lume on the 24 hour markers on the chapter ring, which is a dark grey, almost black, with white numbers/markers.

Engraving of the city names on the bezel and the black paint-fill are exceptionally nicely done. Bezel is bi-directional, non-clicking, and has plenty of drag to keep it in place.

The crown is very nice - screws down smoothly and easily, has subtle knurling that could be more aggressive.

About that green dial. It's only really distinctly green in direct sunlight, and even then, it's a bit darker than I expected. More of a WWII US Army Jeep green than a pea soup green. In darker light, it looks more grey-green, and edges rapidly toward full grey as the light dims. I like it a lot, glad that I didn't go with the black dial (have too many of those). The GMT hand is coppery colored, hard to describe, but it works very well with the dark green of the dial. I took a pic next to a Bulova with a flat black dial for comparison's sake. As you can, there's not much of a difference in lower light.

I'm still in the honeymoon phase, so my overall impression is very good, especially for a $200 watch. My hunch is tht it's definitely a keeper, and for now, it'll be in the heavy rotation section.

Black vs Green, below.








Indoor light...








And of course the lume shot...


----------



## DigPT

Maybe someone answered this before, but just to be sure, the hour hand can be changed independently from the GMT/Minutes/seconds hand? Similar as in the Nighthawk BJ7000/BJ7010, correct?


----------



## MstrDabbles

DigPT said:


> Maybe someone answered this before, but just to be sure, the hour hand can be changed independently from the GMT/Minutes/seconds hand? Similar as in the Nighthawk BJ7000/BJ7010, correct?


This is correct.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

DigPT said:


> Maybe someone answered this before, but just to be sure, the hour hand can be changed independently from the GMT/Minutes/seconds hand? Similar as in the Nighthawk BJ7000/BJ7010, correct?


Yes, this was answered back in November, see forums.watchuseek.com/f905/no-buzz-new-promaster-4992761-9.html#post50351887. The 12-hour hand is independent, but can only be moved forwards.


----------



## MissileExpert

Very late to the thread. I also agree the obsession with sapphire is unjustified. One earlier post claimed very few sapphire crystals on the mid and higher end Promaster Line. I disagree. Check their website - well over 50% of the Promaster line has sapphire crystals: Diver 1000M, Skyhawk, Navihawk, Promaster GMT Divers, Promaster Tough are just a few. At the price point of these GMTs, sapphire isn't in the value equation. I consider these a good value for a World Timer GMT.

Several ways to use the bezel. One post already described if the GMT hand is on UTC time, rotate London across from the GMT hand and you can read the local time in any other city on the bezel (doesn't adjust for Daylight Savings Time). If the GMT hand is on another time zone, rotate to the city corresponding to that time zone. Alternatively, read the 24 hour time for local time (for example, 2:00 PM is 14:00). Then rotate the local city to that 24 hour time and read accordingly. The point of a World Timer is to have the local time of all time zones.


----------



## Spartans

For me.....and only me.....they look far too busy with that bezel. I bought two Toughs and love them. part of that is the simple, no frills, ultra legible look. 

I'm hoping they introduce a simple, clear chrono Promaster. No bezel, no extra trillion words, just plain chrono.


----------



## dgaddis

Spartans said:


> I'm hoping they introduce a simple, clear chrono Promaster. No bezel, no extra trillion words, just plain chrono.


I've never seen a chrono I thought looked clean and simple. I'm not a fan of all the sub dials.

I love the Toughs though, almost bought one myself!


----------



## MysteryBiscuits

dgaddis said:


> I've never seen a chrono I thought looked clean and simple. I'm not a fan of all the sub dials.
> 
> I love the Toughs though, almost bought one myself!


Chronoswiss Kairos from the 90s?










Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

MysteryBiscuits said:


> Chronoswiss Kairos from the 90s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Eh. Neat, but not my style, and with four subdials I wouldn't call it simple and clean. It does look good though.


----------



## mi6_

This thread is about the Promaster GMT watch not chronos. Can we please get back on topic?


----------



## MartinAir

Solid watch, a bit busy though. Why did they choose Riyadh instead of Moscow for GMT+3?


----------



## Pro Diver

MartinAir said:


> Solid watch, a bit busy though. Why did they choose Riyadh instead of Moscow for GMT+3?


I would guess that Citizen was hoping that many of the 6+ million who live in Riyadh will buy the watch.


----------



## MartinAir

Pro Diver said:


> I would guess that Citizen was hoping that many of the 6+ million who live in Riyadh will buy the watch.


Better than 12+ million Commies in Moscow, I guess


----------



## DigPT

Pulled the trigger on this one today. Can´t wait for it to arrive.


----------



## boy_wonder

Which one did you go for? I'm undecided between the green or blue on a strap.


----------



## DigPT

boy_wonder said:


> Which one did you go for? I'm undecided between the green or blue on a strap.


All Steel.

I allready have a bm8180 with original green canvas strap, and also have a 22mm red wing leather that I believe will fit perfectly on the BJ.

For the diference in price the none SS versions were out of question for me.


----------



## DigPT

It has arrived!

















I´ve change the bracelet while I´m waitting for the tool to adjust the original SS. So until then I got to use this old Red Wing friend.


----------



## HorologicOptic

DigPT said:


> It has arrived!


Congrats on your new acquisition! It's looking good on the leather. You'll have to let us know how the GMT function and bezel feels to operate.


----------



## DigPT

HorologicOptic said:


> Congrats on your new acquisition! It's looking good on the leather. You'll have to let us know how the GMT function and bezel feels to operate.


The GMT it´s a true GMT movement. The 12 hour hand can be changed independently from the seconds, minutes and GMT hand. Good feeling moving it with the crown.

About the world time bezel, it´s a friction bezel so no clicking and it doesn´t need much pressure to make it going. It´s definitly lighter than my NY0040, for exemple. But it´s not floppy or anything like that, pretty accurate. By the way, the level of finishing on the bezel it´s very good, especially for this price range. Also, my seconds hand is spot on the seconds markers. Props for Citizen´s quality control.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

HorologicOptic said:


> . . .You'll have to let us know how the GMT function and bezel feels to operate.


It's not a fully IAHH as on The Citizen (A060 or A010) or a Rolex GMT-Master II/Explorer II. With the crown pulled out to the 1st position, turning the crown clockwise will advance the hour, but turning it counter-clockwise will advance the date (B877 manual: https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/support/pdf/b877/e.pdf). Per DigPT's response, the bezel is a simple friction mechanism & was the right stiffness out of the box (& still is after several months).


----------



## HorologicOptic

DigPT said:


> The GMT it´s a true GMT movement. The 12 hour hand can be changed independently from the seconds, minutes and GMT hand. Good feeling moving it with the crown.
> 
> About the world time bezel, it´s a friction bezel so no clicking and it doesn´t need much pressure to make it going. It´s definitly lighter than my NY0040, for exemple. But it´s not floppy or anything like that, pretty accurate. By the way, the level of finishing on the bezel it´s very good, especially for this price range. Also, my seconds hand is spot on the seconds markers. Props for Citizen´s quality control.


Thanks for the details. I'm glad to hear the quality is up to par, it sounds like a solid experience overall, dare I say "punches above its price point?"



drunken-gmt-master said:


> It's not a fully IAHH as on The Citizen (A060 or A010) or a Rolex GMT-Master II/Explorer II. With the crown pulled out to the 1st position, turning the crown clockwise will advance the hour, but turning it counter-clockwise will advance the date (B877 manual: https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/support/pdf/b877/e.pdf). Per DigPT's response, the bezel is a simple friction mechanism & was the right stiffness out of the box (& still is after several months).


Thanks you for the expanding on the detail "drunken" gmt master. I see you've also gone through a name change - too many people asking how your Rolex got stolen? :-d

In the meantime, I guess anyone using this watch will simply have to travel exclusively in an eastern direction to avoid upsetting the hour hand's sensibilities.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

HorologicOptic said:


> . . .
> 
> Thanks you for the expanding on the detail "drunken" gmt master. I see you've also gone through a name change - too many people asking how your Rolex got stolen? :-d
> 
> In the meantime, I guess anyone using this watch will simply have to travel exclusively in an eastern direction to avoid upsetting the hour hand's sensibilities.


Indeed, got tired of explaining the meaning of my handle; also "drunken-gmt-master" is a reference to 1 of my favorite classic kung fu flicks (& surprisingly wasn't already taken).

As far as the limitations on the B877, I guess that's the price of having the quick change date feature that the Rolex 3185 & other IAHH movements lack, but at the price of not being able to adjust the hour backwards.


----------



## DigPT

HorologicOptic said:


> In the meantime, I guess anyone using this watch will simply have to travel exclusively in an eastern direction to avoid upsetting the hour hand's sensibilities.


Funny you say that. I live in the most wester country of europe so acctually I only travel east.

But that is correct. Crown in position 1 will advance the hour hand or change the date. If you want to go back an hour after that you will have to set the date. None of this will affect the GMT hand or the seconds hand.


----------



## DigPT

now with the original bracelet


----------



## little_w

DigPT said:


> ...It´s definitly lighter than my NY0040, for exemple. But it´s not floppy or anything like that, pretty accurate. By the way, the level of finishing on the bezel it´s very good, especially for this price range. Also, my seconds hand is spot on the seconds markers. Props for Citizen´s quality control.


Provided you still have both, could you take a quick shot of them side by side? Size is pretty much identical with NY0040 (which I've got and I like the size, it suits me fine) so just want to see how they compare in real life. It just seems the GMT would feel chunkier, due to the bezel. Am I wrong?


----------



## little_w

edit: double post


----------



## leidai5

Does anyone know the part number for the BJ7100 bracelet or where I can buy it just by itself?


----------



## DigPT

little_w said:


> Provided you still have both, could you take a quick shot of them side by side? Size is pretty much identical with NY0040 (which I've got and I like the size, it suits me fine) so just want to see how they compare in real life. It just seems the GMT would feel chunkier, due to the bezel. Am I wrong?


Sorry for the delay. I took a quick photos with my phone.

















































First of all, I have a very thin wrist. I think both watch are the perfect size for me. The photos make both watches look bigger than in reality or if I´m facing a mirror.

Size wise, the case of the GMT is the same size of the Diver (0.5mm diference if I´m not mistaken). I think the GMT don´t look bigger on your wrist because the dial is in fact smaller than the Diver due to the external bezel and internal 24hour bezel.

Height wise, the GMT is 1mm taller than the Diver, but I don´t think it looks taller on the wrist because the bottom of the case on the GMT is flat, while the Diver has a curved shape so it doesn´t sit completly on your wrist.

Lug to lug, the GMT is 1mm smaller (47mm vs 48mm or 48mm vs 49mm, I can´t remember)

About confort and feel, they feel very diferent. The Diver is lighter (OK I have the rubber strap) and is more confortable due to the 8 o´clock crown and that curvy case shape. Specially if you wear your watches on the loose side. The GMT have a very proeminent 3 o´clock crown that can really hurt your hand in very specific situations, like for example grabbing your backpack wing (is this how it´s called? lol). The GMT is much heavier on your wrist but has a very solid feel about it. And the bracelet have great quality and is very confortable.
The GMT remind me more times during the day that I´m wearing it, I say this in a good way.


----------



## Munchie

DigPT said:


> First of all, I have a very thin wrist. I think both watch are the perfect size for me. The photos make both watches look bigger than in reality or if I´m facing a mirror.
> 
> Size wise, the case of the GMT is the same size of the Diver (0.5mm diference if I´m not mistaken). I think the GMT don´t look bigger on your wrist because the dial is in fact smaller than the Diver due to the external bezel and internal 24hour bezel.
> 
> Height wise, the GMT is 1mm taller than the Diver, but I don´t think it looks taller on the wrist because the bottom of the case on the GMT is flat, while the Diver has a curved shape so it doesn´t sit completly on your wrist.
> 
> Lug to lug, the GMT is 1mm smaller (47mm vs 48mm or 48mm vs 49mm, I can´t remember)
> 
> About confort and feel, they feel very diferent. The Diver is lighter (OK I have the rubber strap) and is more confortable due to the 8 o´clock crown and that curvy case shape. Specially if you wear your watches on the loose side. *The GMT have a very proeminent 3 o´clock crown that can really hurt your hand in very specific situations, like for example grabbing your backpack wing* (is this how it´s called? lol). The GMT is much heavier on your wrist but has a very solid feel about it. And the bracelet have great quality and is very confortable.
> *The GMT remind me more times during the day that I´m wearing it, I say this in a good way*.


Thanks for the write up :-!

I was interested in the GMT for a while but was a little disappointed when I fund it that they didn't use sapphire for it.

And now the dreaded crown dig strikes again - you sound like you are prepared to put up with it but I could not.

I had that issue with my old Citizen Excalibur. Also a heavy watch with a protruding crown and a sharp lip on the top of the crown.

Whatever the design issue was that didnt sit well with my wrist, I had to sell it in the end even though I liked everything else about the watch.


----------



## DigPT

Munchie said:


> Thanks for the write up :-!
> 
> I was interested in the GMT for a while but was a little disappointed when I fund it that they didn't use sapphire for it.
> 
> And now the dreaded crown digs strikes again - you sound like you are prepared to put up with it but I could not.
> 
> I had that issue with my old Citizen Excalibur. Also a heavy watch with a protruding crown and a sharp lip on the top of the crown.
> 
> Whatever the design issue was that didnt sit well with my wrist, I had to sell it in the end even though I liked everything else about the watch.


Yes I kinda was expecting some intrusion from the 3 oclock crown. Maybe a little less than in reality. I have a Timex Waterbury Traditional Chronograph with a big fat 3 oclock crown but somehow it doesn´t make it self notice so much. Maybe because it´s bigger and more round than the one on the Citizen GMT.

And yes, I´m easialy putting up with it. I really like the watch.

Many people complained about not using sapphire but I think that really is expecting too much from a GMT World Timer with very good materials and constrution (case and bracelet) for a 230€ budged.


----------



## little_w

DigPT said:


> Sorry for the delay. I took a quick photos with my phone.


Hey, thanks a lot for very detailed and thorough response. It looks very good indeed. I was afraid the "bulkiness" of the GMT would be more pronounced. Luckily, it is not. That puts it quite high on my list now! Thanks again.


----------



## little_w

DigPT said:


> Sorry for the delay. I took a quick photos with my phone.


Hey, thanks a lot for very detailed and thorough response. It looks very good indeed. I was afraid the "bulkiness" of the GMT would be more pronounced. Luckily, it is not. That puts it quite high on my list now! Thanks again.


----------



## TheBrownHope

I've been on the fence about the GMT for quite some time but after seeing the last responses I think it's time to pull the trigger. I'm just debating if I should do the black or green. I have too many black dial watches but at the same time the black looks awesome and I want that bracelet!


----------



## mi6_

TheBrownHope said:


> I've been on the fence about the GMT for quite some time but after seeing the last responses I think it's time to pull the trigger. I'm just debating if I should do the black or green. I have too many black dial watches but at the same time the black looks awesome and I want that bracelet!


Bracelets the way to go even if it's just another black dial watch in your collection. There is a black PVD version on bracelet too; model BJ7107-83E. Have you seen that one? I'd probably get the black PVD one as the red GMT looks better and you still get a bracelet. The regular stainless steel model on bracelet is nice too, just not a fan of the GMT hand colour.

https://ca-watcho.glopalstore.com/W...rld-Time-Black-Bracelet-Watch-BJ7107-83E.html


----------



## TheBrownHope

mi6_ said:


> Bracelets the way to go even if it's just another black dial watch in your collection. There is a black PVD version on bracelet too; model BJ7107-83E. Have you seen that one? I'd probably get the black PVD one as the red GMT looks better and you still get a bracelet. The regular stainless steel model on bracelet is nice too, just not a fan of the GMT hand colour.
> 
> https://ca-watcho.glopalstore.com/W...rld-Time-Black-Bracelet-Watch-BJ7107-83E.html


I have. And I wish the GMT on the silver SS were red too dammit.

Outside of the end links, is the bracelet design the same as the Nighthawk BJ7000-52E bracelet? Look pretty similar.


----------



## mi6_

TheBrownHope said:


> I have. And I wish the GMT on the silver SS were red too dammit.
> 
> Outside of the end links, is the bracelet design the same as the Nighthawk BJ7000-52E bracelet? Look pretty similar.


Yes the red GMT hand would have been better. As for the bracelet it may be the same one, but it could have different end links. Might have to figure out the bracelet part numbers to see if they are the same.


----------



## TheBrownHope

mi6_ said:


> TheBrownHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have. And I wish the GMT on the silver SS were red too dammit.
> 
> Outside of the end links, is the bracelet design the same as the Nighthawk BJ7000-52E bracelet? Look pretty similar.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the red GMT hand would have been better. As for the bracelet it may be the same one, but it could have different end links. Might have to figure out the bracelet part numbers to see if they are the same.
Click to expand...

Definitely different end links but it looks like both have the "wing" shape links from the side view. I do enjoy the Nighty's bracelet very much.


----------



## JLP2

You guys are a bad influence. Green one in the mail. I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## DigPT

JLP2 said:


> You guys are a bad influence. Green one in the mail. I'm really looking forward to this one.


Cool.

Please post some pictures when you get it. I think there are no pictures of other versions than the modelo with balck & SS bracelet.


----------



## TimoJK

I do like them but it doesn't spark anything or something. A little bit too simple for me.


----------



## TheBrownHope

Heads up! BJ7100-82E back in stock at DFI. Just ordered mine, can't wait!


----------



## JLP2

Just arrived. I like the strap with the contrasting green and black. Oh, and the green changes color quite a bit depending on the light. Very much a keeper for me.

ATTACH=CONFIG]15077951[/ATTACH]


----------



## TheBrownHope

Mine finally came in from DFI. Great looking watch. Build quality is excellent for the price. But goddammit my second hand is way off the markers!! I know it's normal/common/within tolerances/blah blah blah I get it. I'm just mad I didn't get a good one haha. And I'm not sure I want to handle an international return at this point. I actually notice this is a more common problem with the deeper dial designs. It's like the depth of the dial in these Promasters are throwin' off QC with it's parallax effect. Or... Citizen just don't GAF.

My 30th Anniversary Aqualand second hand is badly misaligned. A limited edition for crying out loud. But I got such a good price on it I didn't return it, plus Citizen said while I may take it in for them to look at, it was "within acceptable tolerances".

Oh well, beautiful watch nonetheless.


----------



## TheBrownHope

TheBrownHope said:


> Mine finally came in from DFI. Great looking watch. Build quality is excellent for the price. But goddammit my second hand is way off the markers!! I know it's normal/common/within tolerances/blah blah blah I get it. I'm just mad I didn't get a good one haha. And I'm not sure I want to handle an international return at this point. I actually notice this is a more common problem with the deeper dial designs. It's like the depth of the dial in these Promasters are throwin' off QC with it's parallax effect. Or... Citizen just don't GAF.
> 
> My 30th Anniversary Aqualand second hand is badly misaligned. A limited edition for crying out loud. But I got such a good price on it I didn't return it, plus Citizen said while I may take it in for them to look at, it was "within acceptable tolerances".
> 
> Oh well, beautiful watch nonetheless.


Wait. I spoke too soon. I just set the watch to the current time and now everything is aligned. Am I trippin' or did I essentially "reset" the watch? Been 15 minutes now and seconds still hitting the markers.


----------



## clwnbaby

For those that own one, how are you liking it? Has anyone swapped the mineral crystal for a sapphire?


----------



## 808TokeiDude

I liked it so much, I bought two more... 










However, I wasn't a fan of the original bands on the green and blue ones, so I replaced them with seatbelt Natos. As for swapping the mineral crystals for sapphire, if I ever manage to scratch one, I'll consider it.


----------



## JohnM67

These have been on my radar for a while. They look like a good 'throw it on and forget it' travel/outdoors watch.


----------



## forgotmyusename

I have the blue one. Picked it up quite cheaply as a beater and have become quite fond of it as it's nothing like any of my other watches. Wears great, interesting to look at, can tell the time in a load of countries I absolutely do not need to know the time in, what's not to love?

Bad points for me are I don't know what the seconds hand is trying to point at but it's certainly no markers on this watch, sometimes it's behind then a second later it's ahead of them, absolute insanity. The other thing that reminds you it's a cheaper watch is the super bland case and finishing, very boring brushed everywhere with lazy rounded off edges, just a bit meh. But, for the price, I'm very happy.

Edit: forgot to mention, the original strap is a whole new level of awful.


----------



## BillumW

I own two of these from 20 years ago; it's good to see they are back.

At the time I bought mine, they were offered with both black and white dials, each with 40mm, polished s/s bezels. I only saw the white version offered by Asian vendors; Citizen also offered a specially signed sapphire crystal version, which I believe was JDM only. (Both of mine have black dials; one is the sapphire version.)

Biggest design difference between then and now is that mine have monocoque cases that appear to have nitrided (Duratect-type) finishes.

Both watches are still in my regular rotation, and while the bezels show some scratches, the crystals show none, and the cases themselves are pristine.

Looks like I'm going to have to add a green one to the collection.


----------



## Realize

BillumW said:


> I own two of these from 20 years ago; it's good to see they are back.
> 
> At the time I bought mine, they were offered with both black and white dials, each with 40mm, polished s/s bezels. I only saw the white version offered by Asian vendors; Citizen also offered a specially signed sapphire crystal version, which I believe was JDM only. (Both of mine have black dials; one is the sapphire version.)
> 
> Biggest design difference between then and now is that mine have monocoque cases that appear to have nitrided (Duratect-type) finishes.
> 
> Both watches are still in my regular rotation, and while the bezels show some scratches, the crystals show none, and the cases themselves are pristine.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to add a green one to the collection.


Any chance of tossing up some photos so we can see and appreciate?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry

I really like the look of these. Can someone who owns one confirm what the lug to lug length is please? 41mm is right on the edge of wearable for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

whatmeworry said:


> I really like the look of these. Can someone who owns one confirm what the lug to lug length is please? 41mm is right on the edge of wearable for me


Look earlier in the thread at posts 98 & 99.


----------



## whatmeworry

drunken-gmt-master said:


> Look earlier in the thread at posts 98 & 99.


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

whatmeworry said:


> Thank you


You're welcome. I actually answered the question way back in post 38, but these fora are hard to navigate & the search engine is lame (Googling within watchuseek.com gives much better results).


----------



## Shrek2

Picked this up brand new on sale from an AD for $189AUD ($145 USD), can't complain! Citizen really make the best bracelets for the budget category (Solid endlinks, milled clasps, hefty steel).


----------



## Iosono

Very nice looking Promaster. Even better looking for me than diver version which is almost double expensive.

Definitely on my wish list.


----------



## parsig9

Looking for this in green. Might buy both to get the bracelet.
Seems dealers can no longer get the bracelet.


----------

